# contava eu as partidas que havia pregado às convicções e às respetaibilidades



## Mark83

Oi!! 
alguien me puede traducir esta la frase al español?  

Obrigado!!


----------



## Brazilian dude

Simplesmente não faz sentido nenhum para mim.  Acho que eu também quero uma tradução. Vocês não podem escolher textos melhorzinhos, não? 

Brazilian dude


----------



## araceli

Oi Mark:
¿Puedes colocar la oración completa?
Necesitamos más detalles, porque parece bastante confuso.
¿Quién escribió eso?


----------



## Mark83

tudo o contexto:

Em uma confeitaria, certa vez, ao meu amigo Castro, contava eu as partidas que havia pregado às convicções e às respeitabilidades, para poder viver.


----------



## Outsider

A expressão quer dizer "Eu estava contando ao meu amigo Castro as partidas que havia pregado às convicções e às respeitabilidades..."


----------



## araceli

Olá:

Esto com a suspeita que a frase clave aqui é: *pregar as partidas*...
Que quer dizer isso?
Acho que deve ser uma frase feita...
Faltam alguns mais alguns detalhes. 
Contexto, por favor!


----------



## Outsider

araceli said:
			
		

> Olá:
> 
> Estou com a suspeita que a frase chave aqui é: *pregar as partidas*...
> Que quer dizer isso?


partida

pirraça;
brincadeira;
acinte;

Pregar uma partida é o mesmo que fazer uma partida.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Creo que podría referirse a que le escapaba a todas sus convicciones e ideales, había estado jugando a las escondidas con ellos para escapar a su vez de hacerse cargo de algo que le estaba pasando, o de responsabilizarse por eso. Es un término de juegos infantiles, me parece, no?


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Me parece que diste en el clavo, Lucía.

Olá Outsider:
Obrigada pelas dicas, olhei no dicionário e fiquei atrapalhada por demais.... :-(


----------



## Outsider

Uma partida é qualquer brincadeira. Pode ser mais ou menos séria, bem ou mal intencionada.


----------



## jailson bontempo

É algo como: Eu estava contando ao meu amigo Castro os diversos modos com os quais enganei intelectuais, para poder viver.


----------



## pipoII

Aquí va mi versión:

"Estaba yo relatando/ describiendo las _movidas/ picardías/aventuras_ que le _había reclamado/exigido/arrancado_   a las convicciones y respetabilidades".

Creo que el sentido apunta por ahí.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> "Eu estava contando ao meu amigo Castro as partidas que havia pregado às convicções e às respeitabilidades..."


_Estaba contándole a mi amigo Castro las trampas que había hecho a convicciones y respetabilidades…_


----------

